# Monday evening project - bandsaw sled



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I have an upcoming project where I'll need a crosscut sled on my bandsaw so I made one tonight. Kind of simple but it's going to work just fine and it came out to a perfect 90, sled to fence. It has a sacrificial piece of Maple and a positive stop on the back side of the guides so I won't accidentally cut all the way through the sled.

No biggie but definitely fun to make -


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Interesting looking sled. Did you have to do anything special to account for blade drift?


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

epicfail48 said:


> Interesting looking sled. Did you have to do anything special to account for blade drift?


 No. It's a 1" blade and I'll be using the sled for crosscutting only, so I don't think drift will come into play.


----------



## lenh (Jun 28, 2014)

That is a neat idea. I could have used that recently on a project with a bunch of small parts. Curious--what band saw is that. Unusual (for me) to see two miter slots in a band saw table.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Laguna 14 SUV. Got it two weeks ago. It's one *sweet* bandsaw! http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/new-laguna-came-today-65755/


----------



## lenh (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks for the link to the Laguna you bought. Agreed, one sweet machine. I have their 3/4 carbide blade on my Powermatic. It's expensive, but a whole new world opens up when using these blades.

Len


----------

